# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  مأساه معلمات السعوديه شي لا يتخيله العقل + صوره

## نيله عبدالله

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*خواتي عضوات سيدات الإمارات تقريبا البعض سمع عن حادث ومأساة معلمات السعوديه اول شي حبيت انتقل لكم الخبر 
المحزن ..واســأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره ..* 

*ادث ادى بحياة 16 معلمة من منطقة تبوك اثناء مغادرتهن الى مساكنهن 

فجعت مدينة تبوك هذا اليوم بوفاة عدد من معلمات مدرسة الخريطة اثر اصطادم سيارتهن باص وجها لوجه مع سيارة من نوع جمس وعلى الفور توفى سائق الباص وعدد من المعلمات نسأل الله لهن الرحمة والمغفرة........لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

[rams]http://way2gana.net/sup/ebky/ommohamd.ram[/rams]


*
الكل قـرأ الخبر و شاهد الصوره لكن هل علمتكم ماحدث في الحادث وكيف ماتووو ومن مات علي حسن الخاتمه ومن ثبت علي دينه حتي الممات من خواتنا .. اسمعووو الي الشيخ إبراهيم الزيات حفظه الله ... وهذه القصة المبكية لأم محمد وثباتها حتى الموت .

اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات يا أرحم الراحمين .* 
*لا تفوتكم تري وقتها قصير وما بتاخذ منكم وقت لا يقص عليكم الشيطان الكل يسمعها يمكن اتحرك فيكم شي ماتحرك من قبل من مشاعر واحاسيس لا تعلمها الا النفس ...


اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات يا أرحم الراحمين .* 
*للحفظ من هنــا*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## نيله عبدالله

بنات دخيلكن الكل يسمع انا واااايد اتأثرت وااااايد اسمعوو شو استوي في ها الموقف من الشيخ ولايفووتكم ...

----------


## شموخ شمر

الله يرحمنا برحمته

ماعندي تعليق اللي بقلبي كثيييييييييييييير


بس الله ييسر الامور

ويرحمهم يارب

----------


## حوريه الأمارات

جد قصه مؤثر ما أقول غير الله يرحمنا برحمته وثبتنا عند الموت ويحسن خاتمتنا قولوا آمين وشكرا على الموضوع نيله بس بغيت أحفظه لكن ما طاع الرابط غلط جيكي عليه الله يخليج

----------


## نيله عبدالله

> الله يرحمنا برحمته
> 
> ماعندي تعليق اللي بقلبي كثيييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> بس الله ييسر الامور
> 
> ويرحمهم يارب


آميييييييين يـــارب ..

صدقج والله .. الصراحه وايد مأثره ...


ان شاء الله يارب ... الله يرزقنا الثبات حتي الممات ...

تسلمين حبووبه علي المرور الطيب

----------


## نيله عبدالله

> جد قصه مؤثر ما أقول غير الله يرحمنا برحمته وثبتنا عند الموت ويحسن خاتمتنا قولوا آمين وشكرا على الموضوع نيله بس بغيت أحفظه لكن ما طاع الرابط غلط جيكي عليه الله يخليج




آمييييييييين يارب... الله انا نسألك الثبات حتي الممات ... وشهاده عند الموووت 

الغاليه انا جيكت علي الرابط 

Save Traget Asلا تنسين بهاي الطريقه حبوووبه 

واذا ماستوي خبريني ...

وسلمتي علي المرور الطيب

----------


## الوضيحي 2007

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......وصدج قصة مؤثرة
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## خليدة

> يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......وصدج قصة مؤثرة
> اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## MariamB

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون الله يرحمهن ويسكنهن فسيح جناته

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

الله يرحمهااااا ويرحمناااا ..

----------


## الحيرانه

الله يرحمها ويرحمنا ويرحم موتى المسلمين

----------


## نيله عبدالله

سلمتن خوواتي علي المرور والله يجزيكن الجنه ...

وحسن الخااااااتمه يـــارب

----------


## الدوسريه

جد قصه مؤثر ما أقول غير الله يرحمنا برحمته وثبتنا عند الموت ويحسن خاتمتنا قولوا آمين

----------


## ( درر )

الله يررررررررررررررررررررحمهم انشالله

----------


## أحب البر

لآ حـول ولآ قــوة إلا بـآللهـ . .

آلـ ع ـلـي آلـ ع ـظيــم . .

وآلله يـ هـدي آبنـآآءنـآ . . 

وجميـع آبنـآء آلمسلمين . . 

آختكم 

آحب آلـبـر

----------


## عاشقة الإمارات

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ms.goldy

الصرااااااحه الله يرزقنا حسن الخاااتمه يا رب مثل ام محمد والله يحفظ عيالها من عقبها

----------


## Mis.Dior

يالله بحسن الخاتمة 

يالله يرحمنا و يغفر لنا ولهم و يسامحنا جميعاً و يرزقنا بالجنة 
اللهم انا نسألك الثبات حتي الممات ... والشهادة عند الموت

----------


## bayan1410

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك ياحي ياقيوم ..
اللهم اهدنا وثبتنا على الحق..
اللهم ارحمهم جميعا برحمتك..
والله من جد القصة مؤثرة..
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رنوووووي

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......وصدج قصة مؤثرة
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## رووحي

بصرااحه صيحتني القصه 


اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## CUTIYA

الله يثبتنا برحمته يا رب .. استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## لولو111

يالله حسن الخاتمه

الله يجزيج الجنه يارب

ويحسن خاتمتنا اجمعين

----------


## سكون المساء

> انا الي اعرفه انه يتعلق بهذا الحادث 
> 
> 00 هذا والله أعلم 00
> 
> لكـــن الغاليه سواء هذا الحادث ولا غيره تري حادث والموت تري الموت ...
> 
> وهدف الموضوع واحد هو العظه والعبره ...
> 
> واذا غلط في الخبر اسأل الله المغفره...



جزاك الله خير على التعليق لكن يالغالية هذا الحادث قريب واللي فيه معروفات ومن اي مدرسة ومش كل اللي في الباص ماتوا...غير ان الحادث كان بالتصادم مع عائلة ثانية في سيارة جمس مثل ما شوفين في الصورة.....في حين المحاضرة هاي سمعتها قبل ما يستوي هذا الحادث وكان من زمان ....وهاي اعراض ناس ما اعتقد ان اهالي اللي كانوا بالحادث يسرهم هذا الخلط بين الحادثين......بمعنى لو حطيتي الرابط للمحاضرة للعبرة من غير ان تتعرضين لهاي الصورة منعا لسوء الظن....هذا والله أعلم.....والسموحه

----------


## ام بسمة

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة
أنا ما سمعت التسجيل لانه ما يفتح عندي ولا بعد ينحفظ
بليييييييييز حد يرسله لي على الخاص علشان ابا احفظه

----------


## اسبرانسا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## 9sudfa

اول ما ارد البيت بسمعها -- الله يرحمهم

----------


## كريستال

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ...

أالله يرحمهم ويغفر لهم ذنوبهم .. اللهم أميييييييييييييين ..

----------


## لــــيدي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الله يرحمهم.........

----------


## ريم القلوب

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## salam

جزاك الله كل خير يا اختي في الله 
حقا إنها قصة مبكية تجعل المسلمة تتفكر في حالها إذا جاء أجلها
نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة
وكفى بالموت واعظا

----------


## ضوا المسك

اللهم اسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## معسوووووول

يزاج الله الف خير ..................... اللهم بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## روزاليندا

*لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله،،

الله يرحمنا برحمته يارب،،

اللهم ثبتنا عند الموت،،

اللهم اسألنا حسن الخاتمة،،

والله يرحم أم محمد ويجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجنة،،

الله يحفظج إختي وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب العالمين...*

----------


## rona

الله يرحمنا برحمته وثبتنا عند الموت ويحسن خاتمتنا قولوا آمين

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## sense0001

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......وصدج قصة مؤثرة
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## فديتك روحي

ربي يزااااااااج الفردوووووووووس الاعلى والله بكيتيني يااااااارب ارحمنا يااااارب وادخلنا الفردوس الاعلى...








(( بنااااااااااااات والله بيفوتكم خيييييير كثير لو ماسمعتوا المحاضره اسمعوها تكفووون))

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## فراشة العمر

اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## بطة العين

يالله حسن الختام والثبات 
وان شاء الله نكون من اهل الجنة
والله يرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين
وبصراحة القصة وااايد مؤثرة

----------


## ام رشودي@@

االلهم اسالك التوبه قبل الممات والشهاده عند الممات والجنه بعد الممات لي ولي اهلي واخواني المسلمين والمسلمات جميعا...................قصه مؤثره وايدوايد

----------


## كشكش

الله يرحمنا برحمته

----------


## نيله عبدالله

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## فطامي@

الله يرحم اموات المسلمين..
اللهم انا نسألك حسن الختام..

----------


## شحـ&ـيـ&ـة

:13 (36):  :13 (36): *الصرااااااحة خواتي ما طلع لي شي 
ممكن أعرف كيف  أطلعه
نفسي أعرف السالفة

خويتكم الشحية*

----------


## عيناويه موووت

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......وصدج قصة مؤثرة
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ام عذوره

اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## BNT الامارات

الله يرحمنا برحمته

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## لحظة حزن

اللهم انك تعرف اني ضعيفة يارب ترحمني 

اللهم انك تعرف اني ضعيفة يارب ترحمني 

اللهم انك تعرف اني ضعيفة يارب ترحمني 

اللهم انك تعرف اني ضعيفة يارب ترحمني 

اللهم انك تعرف اني ضعيفة يارب ترحمني 

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 


جزاك الله الف خير على هذه القصة المؤثرة

----------


## نيله عبدالله

خواتي في الله

سأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرزقكم ويانا حسن الخاتمه

والثبات علي الممات يارب العالمين 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## shmo0o5yah

يزاج الله خير ختييييييه وجعلها الله ف موازين حسناتج
بس صدق صدق صدق مش قادره اوصفلج شو اللي ف خاطري وشو اللي احس به من عقب ما سمعت القصه
بس صدقيني قلوبنا بكت قبل عيونا
..
يالله حسن الخاتمه

----------


## أم أسما

الله يرحمنا برحمته ويحسن خاتمتنا جميعاً
قصة مؤثرة الله يغفر لأمواتنا وأموات المسلمين.. ويحسن خاتمة الأحياء من المسلمين

يزاج الله خير أختي .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مثل الريشة

جزاك الله خير ..

الله يرحمهم برحمته..

ويحسن خاتمتنا ياحي ياقيوم..

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## الساهرة

قصه مؤثر ما أقول غير الله يرحمنا برحمته وثبتنا عند الموت ويحسن خاتمتنا قولوا آمين وشكرا على الموضوع نيله بس بغيت أحفظه لكن ما طاع الرابط غلط جيكي عليه الله يخليج

----------


## samr

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... يا رب نسألك حسن الخاتمه 

والله يرحمهم يارب

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## وجود85

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة 

اللهم استرنا في الدنيا والأخرة يا أرحم الأرحمين
ااستغفر الله واتوب إليه

جزاكِ الله كل كل خير

----------


## سنبله

اللهم اني اسئلك حسن الخاتمة يارب
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا..وارحمنا برحمتج...يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## وردة راك

اللهم أسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## tilkalora

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
الله يرحمنا ويرحم الجميع الامه الاسلاميه

----------


## ميثاء من دبي

الله يرحمها ام محمد

والله يحسن خاتمتنا اميين

----------


## توته صغيرونه

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتما و الثبات على دينك عند الممات
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب تقبل منا كل عمل صالح
 :Kafara:

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## سما الامارات

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك... ورحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين أجمعين

----------


## sweetbaby

انا لله وانا اليه راجعوون 
اسال الله ان يحسن خاتمتي وخاتمة المسلمين

----------


## بـراءة

قصه مؤثره جدا 
اللهم اهدينا وعافانا واعفوعنا 
اللهم ارزقنا الثبات حتي الممات 
وجزكي الله خير اختى الغااليه

----------


## جوري احمر

اللهم نسالك ان تسترنا فوق الارض وتحت ىالارض ويوم العرض يارب ترحمنا وترحم موتى المسلمين

----------


## بنت القرآن

الله يرحمهم برحمته

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## ابتكار

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سلعااوية

الله يرحمهم ويرحمنا يارحمن يا رحيم...

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة... اللهم آميييييين...

----------


## همس الربيع

اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات يا أرحم الراحمين .. مشكوره حبيبتي على هاالقصه صج مؤثره الله يرحمنا ويغفر لنا ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## رافينا

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة 

اللهم استرنا في الدنيا والأخرة يا أرحم الأرحمين
ااستغفر الله واتوب إليه

جزاكِ الله كل كل خير

----------


## قلب جاسي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ......

----------


## نيله عبدالله

آمييييييييييين 
أخوتي في الله 

اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها ...

ويرزقكم حسن الخاتمه 

وفقكم الله لي مايحب ويرضي

----------

